# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Компьютеры — они как погода

## Geser

текст: Анатолий Ализар

Если вы думаете, что компьютер должен работать четко и стабильно, то вы ошибаетесь. Микросхемы современных компьютеров по своей природе ведут себя крайне непредсказуемо. Специалисты по теории хаоса провели эксперимент и выяснили, что производительность компьютера прогнозируется по тем же формулам, что и погода. 



Широко распространенный процессор Pentium 4 имеет 42 млн встроенных транзисторов, а новый Itanium 2 — не менее 410 млн. «Производительность процессора может сильно варьироваться и тяжело поддается прогнозированию», — говорит Хью Берри из Национального исследовательского института информации и автоматизации (Орсей, Франция). 


Группа французских ученых поставила эксперимент. Они запускали одну и ту же задачу на одном и том же процессоре, точно замеряя время ее выполнения, при этом использовался стандартный тест производительности Spec2000 в симуляторе микропроцессорных архитектур SimpleScalar. 


Оказалось, что время выполнения задачи постоянно меняется. Собрав большую статистику, ученые обнаружили, что в массиве на первый взгляд случайных показателей все-таки прослеживается некая закономерность. Если построить график, то на нем отчетливо выделяются различные паттерны. Это так называемый детерминированный хаос, хорошо известный феномен, который присутствует практически во всех природных и социальных явлениях. 


Системы, которые существуют по правилам детерминированного хаоса, отличаются чрезвычайно высокой чувствительностью. Малейшее изменение одного из исходных параметров параметра может вызвать гигантские флуктуации в будущем («эффект бабочки»). Для сложных микропроцессоров это значит, что их производительность при выполнении задачи, в том числе и скорость ее выполнения, напрямую зависит от конкретного состояния процессора в момент начала вычислений. 


Наилучшим образом для описания изменений в производительности компьютера подходят формулы из теории хаоса — те же самые формулы, которые используются в симуляторах по прогнозированию погоды. 

webplanet

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

Очень интересная информация. Спасибо.

----------

